# Vorsicht: 0190 819320



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2005)

Habe gerade einen Anruf mit der selgem Bandansage wie neward bekommen. Ich sollte die Nummer 0190 819320 anrufen. Diese Nummer wird von der _xxxxtele.com_ vermietet. Ich hab denen mal ne Mail geschrieben, dass sie die sperren sollen. Mal sehen, was passiert...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Mai 2005)

physi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab denen mal ne Mail geschrieben, dass sie die sperren sollen. Mal sehen, was passiert...


Wohin? MCN hat kein Interesse an der Sperrung. Schließlich verdienen die an der Nummer mit der Nummer.


----------



## galdikas (9 Mai 2005)

physi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade einen Anruf mit der selgem Bandansage wie newart bekommen. Ich sollte die Nummer 0190 819320 anrufen. Diese Nummer wird von der _xxxxxx.com_ vermietet.



(Mindestens) Folgende 0190-Gewinnabrufnummern sind ebenfalls über die *.....* vermietet:

0190 819320 (8.5.2005) 
0190 819327 (2.5.2005)
0190 819401 (24.2.05) ......
0190 819403 (6.3.05)
0190 819406 

Vermutlich ist unter allen diesen Nummern dieselbe Bandansage zu hören:



			
				0190-819401 am 24.2.2005 um 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen bei der Gewinnerhotline ...
> Dies ist ein
> Service der Firma ..... ...
> Service-Nummer: *01805-3xxxxxx*
> Service-eMail: [[email protected][/b] .....





			
				0190-834525 am 6.5.2005 um 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen bei der Gewinnerhotline ...
> Dies ist ein
> Service der Firma ...... (oder ...... ) ...
> Service-Nummer: *01805-6xxxxx*
> Service-eMail: *[email protected]* ...."



Und vermutlich wird in allen diesen Ansagen dieselbe, altbekannte Gewinnabrufadresse

{}
angegeben (wie es jedenfalls derzeit unter 0190-834525 und 0190-819320 getan wird.)

Einige (und vermutlich alle) dieser Nummern dürften von xxxx angeblich an die *Txxxxxxx* weitervermietet worden sein (die sie vermutlich ihrerseits weitervermietet zu haben vorgeben dürfte, vermutlich wohl an besagte xxxxxx/xxxxxxxx). 



			
				J. R. schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einem Telefonat mit einem sehr freundlichen Herrn M.von xxx xxxx.com wurde mir folgende Adresse als Betreiber der Nummer 0190 819327 mitgeteilt:
> 
> {}
> 
> Eine Telefonnummer durfte er mir nicht sagen, die habe ich aber schon, (...)


 http://www.xxxx.de/forum?t=500

Bei der D. (Briefkasten-)Adresse der xxx xxx xxxxs GmbH dürfte es sich um ein Mietbüro der Firma

{}

handeln. (Zufälligerweise benutzte die D. "xxxxxxxxx GmbH", die angeblich nur bis Ende vergangenen Jahres (und nur im angeblichen Auftrag) diese Gewinnanrufe veranstaltet haben will, ebenfalls ein Mietbüro unter einer Adresse der {}




			
				netzwelt.de schrieb:
			
		

> xxxxxx - eben noch im Arbeiterviertel, jetzt in teuerster Bürolage. Ein Konferenz-Zimmer am S,, angeblich von der ..... angemietet.



Die im H. Firmenregister eingetragene xxxxx GmbH ist geschäftlich und personell aufs engste verknüpft mit der D. Firma

*{}*

gal.


_ Der Text wurde aufgrund von vielen Firmenadressen und Links editiert,  um evtl. rechtliche Unterlassungsklagen verhindern zu können. *BT/MOD*_


----------

